# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Avatars

## rūdolfs

Kā var nomainīt, uzlikt avataru?
Lai es nomainītu avataru, tajā sadaļā ir jāievieto bilde no albuma, tikai kur viņš atrodas, un kā viņam pievienot bildi nav ne jausmas. avataru nevar pievienot kā interneta adresi vai arī no datora lejupielādēt, kā citos forumos.
Vai man vienīgajam tā ir?

----------


## ansius

faq.php

----------


## Vikings

> http://www.elfaforums.lv/faq.php


 Tas ne tuvu neatrisina problēmu. Avataru tiešām nevar pievienot. Pajautāšu administratoram kādēļ tā.

----------


## Vikings

Šī kļūda ir labota un tagad avatarus brīvi var pievienot.

----------

